
Show HN: Please stress test this demo - win66
I want to see how many browsers it can run before it becomes unresponsive. It&#x27;s an 80 core 400 GB Skylake GCP instance running in Oregon. Logically it should be able to run 80 to 160, but at peak usage of around 60 I only saw about 5% utilization.<p>Stress test rules are you can&#x27;t use a bot or script to do it, it has to be legitimate use to get an idea of what real peak looks like with websocket, browsing websites, bandwidth etc.<p>also running CPU workloads in JS won&#x27;t work because the monitoring scripts will kill those users.<p>demo at<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;start.cloudbrowser.xyz&#x2F;?stresstest
======
ZinnZirconium
Incorrect token "ZQ17ZLXlj1". Try again.

I think I broke it! :)

~~~
win66
Great!

Should be working again now. Keep trying ;D

